#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  QinQ na GPON Fiberhome

## rafitadj

Bom dia pessoal,

Tenho o seguinte cenário, uso aqui uma Vlan para identificar uma ONU em um ponto de acesso que tinha um Mikrotik, sendo que nele havia uma Bridge de gerenciamento setado algumas VLANs para cada radio. Tive que retirar esse Mikrotik e colocar um Switch, e criei o PPPoE Server naquela Vlan da ONU. Até ai tudo ok, porem quero acessar os radio para retirar as Vlan's, sendo assim preciso criar a Vlan do Radio dentro da Vlan que tenho da ONU do ponto de acesso, correto? Procurei muito e muitos me falaram que no Gpon eu não consigo fazer esse QinQ, mas no ANM "Service Config" eu tenho essa opção abaixo, porem tentei e não consegui acesso. Alguem pode me ajudar?

Muito grato pela atenção.

----------


## ory0n

Entendi que vc tem um servidor pppoe ligado a uma OLT em uma vlan desta olt,
e tem uma ONU ligada em um swtich, e um radio ligado nesse switch

a interface da ONU esta entregando na lan a vlan do ppoe sem tag? certo?

e você não acessa a gerencia dos radio pois a gerencia do radio esta em uma vlan com tag?

se for isso, você teria que criar na olt a mesma vlan que vc usa pra gerenciar o radio e na ONU entregar essa vlan na lan com tag
dessa forma você teria conectividade direta com a gerencia do radio.

----------


## rafitadj

> Entendi que vc tem um servidor pppoe ligado a uma OLT em uma vlan desta olt,
> e tem uma ONU ligada em um swtich, e um radio ligado nesse switch
> 
> a interface da ONU esta entregando na lan a vlan do ppoe sem tag? certo?
> 
> e você não acessa a gerencia dos radio pois a gerencia do radio esta em uma vlan com tag?
> 
> se for isso, você teria que criar na olt a mesma vlan que vc usa pra gerenciar o radio e na ONU entregar essa vlan na lan com tag
> dessa forma você teria conectividade direta com a gerencia do radio.


Sim ja criei VLAN taged na OLT, ouvi dizer que QinQ em Gpon não funciona.... será que procede?

----------


## ory0n

> Sim ja criei VLAN taged na OLT, ouvi dizer que QinQ em Gpon não funciona.... será que procede?


Funciona sim, mas isso não é QinQ, e vc não precisa de QinQ, pois não tem uma vlan dentro da outra nesse caso ai.

----------

